# R.I.P. cash



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, sorry. Poor you!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your fella. A friend of mine had to put a horse down this summer that got caught in the fence. The fence guy is here right now replacing all of our barbless wire with woven wire horse fence because of it. Lesson learned the hard way.


----------

